# bottle warmers?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i have bottle warmers for maisie and bobz bottles that were working fine but recently they are not working and the water is becoming completely frozen. so i was wondering if you could recommend any good bottles warmers you have found. these are the ones i use atm.

Small Pet Water Bottles - Great deals at zooplus: Neoprene Thermal Water Bottle Cover


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I just use a thermal sock, not had a frozen bottle so far this year


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i use scratch and newton bottle snugs when i have bottles, but in all honesty, bowls are much easier, if you put a floating ball in them it helps break up any ise that is forming, and in when they do happen to freeze over, my buns are smart enough to either melt or punch a hole (not sure which) in the top so they can still get to the water


----------

